# Running out of room.....



## Kys03Rigger (Dec 7, 2007)

In this lot. The customer won't pay for removal so they're going to keep losing spots.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Some people don't understand that you have to move the snow on bad years.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

that or they just make it bad for people that want to park. some property mangers just don't care, espically if the plaza is not busy to begin with.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice pile
how much snow have you gotten this season


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Remember the smaller the lot gets the less time it takes to plow the more money your making !


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea, I plow in Cleveland also. Businesses are tightening up their belts...I just got done pushing the corners of piles back in after the delivery trucks knock them back into the isles. Just cost them another salt app...


----------



## snow freak (Oct 14, 2008)

yea im having the same problem,,,were expecting another 8-12 inches by wed.so guess they will have 2 just deall


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We're on another record year so far.....111" as of Jan 27th and 6-8" expected in the next 2 days. One Dr. office we do is tiny to begin with but now is literally cut in half due to his unwillingness to remove snow. Now that everything is nice and frozen there is no way Im going to be trying to stack snow with the plows.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

They should be thankful you've already stacked some with your plow truck. My plows dont lift more than 4 inches off the ground.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

If he can't afford to have it trucked, did you at ask about coming in with a skidd and putting it all in one place in a higher pile?


----------

